# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  David Copeerfield...

## Shargon

Aqui os dejo un video para disfrute personal, se que no es el sitio mas apropiado, pero en fin.. aqui o dejo... a mi parecer, solo puede ser un truco de camara... pero claro david copperfield es todo un mago ..vete tu a saber

http://www.alcachondeo.com/vervideo....rfield-partido

tb este de un mago japones muy bueno ya citado otras veces...

http://www.alcachondeo.com/vervideo....-cristales-dos

----------


## Samuel magic

Wow!!, ese juego de carta a traves del vidrio tiene que ser mío,xDD, de todos los videos que eh visto de ese mago japones, nunca deja de sorprenderme. Donde podria conseguir ese juego de carta a traves del vidrio??

Saludos mágicos    :Wink: 

PD: lo mejor es que la carta siempre es firmada

----------


## Rubén

que bueno el juego de la carta a traves del video, no le encuentro explicacion por ningun lado, es incrible, al igual que el de david copperfield, pero ese ya le avia visto...

----------


## Shargon

como sabia k el del japones iba a dar que hablar aqui dejo el enlace en directa 

URL http://alcachondeo.com/descargas28/2...stales-dos.zip

por cierto como se llama ese genio japones?? por cierto , el de la carta atraves del vidrio se vende,.. .creo q en tienda magia tb, pero supongo que en el agua, se ira al fondo.. y los peces tendran un jugete muy caro

PD: no se cuanto ganara un mago, pero vaya coche gasta el japones...

tb añado esto

http://www.zhongshan.gd.cn/star/occi...ield/dc_11.jpg

http://media.putfile.com/CyrilLosesHisHead

----------


## BusyMan

Este mago es Cyril Takayama.


Ah sí, y eso... tú paga, paga, y ya verás que chascos te vas a ir llevando.

Yo te vendo el pañuelo para atravesar cristales de tanques de agua a buen precio  :Smile1: 

Y la carta es todo el tiempo firmada?? aah.... vale

----------


## mariio

lo de el bidrio se puede explicar aunq n lo sepa pro el d david cmo s come?
quizas se empalma las piernas xD

----------


## nAcHo99

El truco del vidrio se vende por ejemplo en http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id=893
Y el de David no tengo ni idea pero he visto un video casero en que se realizaba el mismo efec

----------


## davidmagic

Shargon escribió:



> aqui o dejo... a mi parecer, solo puede ser un truco de camara... pero claro david copperfield es todo un mago ..vete tu a saber



*NO ES UN TRUCO DE CÁMARA*.

----------


## Villegona

Gracias Shargon por decir donde se puede ver ese video de David Copperfield y demas me han encantado, gracias a este foro estoy viendo y aprendiendo muchas cosas.

Gracias a todos

----------


## magomontecarlos

Hola a todos, aqui os dejo un enlace a una pagina web donde podeis ver y bajar los videos de Criss Angel y el "puñetero" chino Cyril Takayama con  todos mis respetos ( que caña de tio, por supuesto Criss Angel tambien). No se cuantos hay pero he visto unos cuantos y quizas algunos esten ya en la pagina del rellano.

http://www.jokaroo.com/

----------


## RNST

Bueno, soy nuevecito en el foro pero tengo una grandísima experiencia en la magia por la web y creedme que NO es un truco de cámara...

Os paso otra version del truco de David más casera pero igual de impactante ...

No dejeis de prestar atención al gato, sin duda, el amo del truco, con su pachorra....

Saludos.

http://www.elrellano.com/videos/  << Cuerpo en Dos, y tb está el de David<<<

Pd, fijaros en la rigidez de los hombros... pa mi... que haí hay algo...   :Wink:

----------


## Shargon

Es un truco muy bueno, pero creo que en ese ultimo video, he visto el truco.. efectivamente no s un truco de camara.

----------


## RNST

Y dime, asi en bajito... ¿¿qué es lo que realmente has visto??  :roll:  :roll:

----------


## davidmagic

> Pd, fijaros en la rigidez de los hombros... pa mi... que haí hay algo...


*AHÍ* no hay nada. Ya estamos con que hay algo... ¿Por qué no os dedicais al estudio de las grandes ilusiones al igual que lo haceis con la cartomagia (o se supone que deberiais hacer)?




> Es un truco muy bueno, pero creo que en ese ultimo video, he visto el truco.. efectivamente no s un truco de camara.


Si es en el de David, no has visto el secreto... Si es el otro puede ser y claro que no es un truco de cámara.
¿Por qué siempre que veis una gran ilusión decís que es un truco de cámara? No lo entiendo.  :? Si ninguna gran ilusión se hace con truco de cámara. Yo diría que los trucos de cámara se utiliza, más bien, en lo que llamais 'street magic' (cartomagia & clse-up), verdad Sr. Blaine :Confused:  jejejje

Un saludo.  :Wink:

----------


## RNST

Entiendenos que AUN no sabemos cómo.... y digo bien: AUN... y claro, pues desconfiamos hasta del gato...

Saludos... 

Pd: ¿trucos con espejos? mm.. no sé... pero creo que a Copperfield le gustan muchos su plataformas esas de cuatro patas y, siempre combina trucos con esas plataformas... sea cual sea la ilusión, es su SANTO GRIAL....

----------


## davidmagic

NO SON TRUCOS DE CÁMARA, NI TRUCOS CON ESPEJOS, NI PLATAFORMAS RARAS, NI NADA PARECIDO... TAMPOCO ES UN MILAGRO (NO EXISTEN) Y SÍ, TIENE SECRETO....

Un saludo.

PD: Siento escribir en mayúsculas pero a lo mejor queda así más claro... Señores dediquen un tiempo de estudio a la Magia y dejen a un lado tanto trucos de cartas y monedas porque, sino, se convertirán en _hacedores de trucos_ y no en _Magos_.

----------


## RNST

Pues entonces debe ser que el tio tiene un fuelle de aupa pa pegarse todos los metros que iban desde la caja fuerte del edificio demolido a la plataforma donde reaprece.... eso si es un buen truco (la carrerita digo..)

Saludos....

Pd: Al final va a ser que no hay truco y todo...  :|

----------


## davidmagic

jajajajajaj me gusta la idea del fuelle... Señores, a partir de ahora las grandes ilusiones se hacen con fuelle o con carreritas. Por favor, dediquemos solamente 10.000 horas de estudio a la teoría e historia de la Magia y luego hablamos más tranquilamente.

Es que ya me va pareciendo todo surrealista... -NO COMMENTS-

Un saludo.

----------


## RNST

Sorry...   :Oops:  

Bueno, es que somos tan así que en cuanto le vemos un pelo verde a un gato, no creemos que todos los gatos son verdes....


 8)  8)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Lo mejor que se puede hacer es disfrutar y punto. Si nos vamos a preguntar el cómo se hacen todos los efectos que nos guste... no disfrutaremos de la magia.

----------


## Villegona

Estoy leyendo este post y hablas de una ilusion de un edificio demolido, pero aqui no hay nada de una ilusion así, a ver si me puedes facilitar donde puedo ver ese video.

----------


## davidmagic

Villegona, esa ilusión fue creada por David para uno de sus especiales de TV a finales de los años 80.

Adjunto unas fotos:







Como ves, es difícil que tanto tú como yo la hicieramos alguna vez. Pero tranquilo, que esta ilusión solamente la puede hacer una persona, una vez en la vida... "¿Quién?"... _"el Rey"._

Un saludo.

PD: Te recomiendo que eches un vistazo en www.davidcopperfield.comy compres el DVD titulado "Illusions". Ahí viene esta ilusión y muchas más. Te va a encantar!!!

----------


## RNST

Y lo mejor es la reaparición, ya que el resto, bueno, es de menos impacto.

Ver como se eleva la manta solita en la plataforma de hierro colado me da un yuyu....


LA HISTORIA DE ESTE TRUCO.

Cuando a David se le ocurrió hacer algo así, lo primero que pensó en escapismo extremo fue que le encerrarán en un sarcófago de cristal y que lo enterrasen debajo de una buena capa de cemento (cosa que por otra parte sería mala idea, que no me he hartado yo a ver videos de esas cajas burdas de metacrilato ceder con el mago dentro...en la noticias sobre todo...) y claro, a sus productores o managgers no les gustó el invento. Le dijeron :"No chato, pos va a ser que no..." 
Después David les sugirió lo mismo pero en un edificio en demolición ( que viniendo a la raiz del tema, yo no tomaría la demolición de un edificio como Close-Up  :117: D) y a los que manda les gustó.... en fin mismo perro, distinto collar...

Esta explicación la da él mismo en el video de recopilación en el que también sale Claudia "Chifer"...

Saludos...

----------


## Shargon

no es en el de coperfield, es en el otro donde he conseguido ver una gran parte del truco, y ya explique en un post el porque desconfio de trucos de camara, debido a la gran desilusion q sufri al ver q mi idolo era un mentiroso, aora tengo tros idolos, con nombre de angel por ejemplo :P

----------


## leonard

Es verdad lo que lei por ahi: 2 cosas
La primera: disfrutemos delas ilusiones y la magia, sin andar diciendo Ahh es un truco de camara o esto o lo otro..si, todo se puede..
Segundo: por ahi lei que no hay trucos e camaras ni de espejos, SI HAY trucos con camaras y espejos, del mismo Copperfield y otros ejemplos? la desaparicion de un elefante...lo conozco muy bien....pero bueno, no vale la pena seguir "descubreiendo" cosas...

----------


## ARENA

Laser Illusion,(cuerpo partido en 2)Este truco lo hizo David Copperfireld en mexico 5 dias en un auditorio que caben 3000 personas tu crees que pueden ser trucos de camara , cuando 15000 personas lo estan viendo? o a lo mejor las compro a todas ( ja ja)

Analiza el video y piensa en la anatomia humana y puedes encontrar el truco.yo icluso hasta hice dibujos.

Lo que si debe de ser costoso no davidmagic?

----------


## eidanyoson

Hombre costoso es como lo hace él, con toda la parafernalia de maquinita de laser, chispas y bailarinas. Pero te lo puedes hacer (mucho más cutre pero que funciona) en casa. De hecho como comentó no recuerdo quien (espero que me perdone) existen un par de videos caseros de este efecto...

----------


## ignoto

¿Por qué no os compráis los libros de Paul Osborne y Andrew Mayne antes de empezar a hablar?
Tampoco estaría mal que le echáseis un vistazo a "Magia con la cámara negra" del ¿Barón de Carlos? (es que ahora no recuerdo), al Tarbell course in magic, a los libros de Lipán o a los vídeos de Toni Hassini.

Primero se estudia, después se habla.

Esto es un foro de magia y cualquier principiante que entre por primera vez y que empiece (con toda lógica) por leer lo que está escrito antes de lanzarse a escribir insensateces corre el riesgo de creer que sabéis de qué estáis hablando y confundir churras con merinas.

La magia se estudia, para suponer está el brainstormig (o como sea que se escriba). Uno entra allí y escribe "Vamos a ver si adivinamos cómo se hace esto que no está en ningún libro o vídeo" y ya saldrán soluciones.
Por supuesto, no se pregunta "como se hace" de un juego antes de estar bien seguro de que no se comercializa este o su explicación (cosa que no ocurre nunca, siempre está a la venta).

Hala, a estudiar.  :x

----------


## ignoto

Además.

¿Es que nadie se ha dado cuenta de que este foro es para magia de cerca?

¿Queréis liar el foro?

----------


## ARENA

Es verdad el tema esta mal aqui. A que insensateces te refieres? No creo que tengas que leer la biblia entera de la magia para participar en el foro, si no que es lo que necesitas para el area secreta ?
Es verdad que la magia se estudia y eso es precisamente lo que estamos haciendo algunos, con libros, videos , *foros* etc. Hay muchos efectos que para los novatos siguen siendo magicos y no tienen idea de donde se puede aprender el efecto, y el que algunos piensan que hay trucos de camara y otras cosas creo  incluso que es bueno, imaginate que todos los del foro supieran absolutamente todo, no tendriamos de que hablar.

----------


## Neither

Comparto la idea de Ignoto, antes de hablar sobre un tema que no se sabe, es mejor documentarse primero, no meter las narices y querer saber de todo con un simple post.
Y tambien está muy bien lo que dice Arena, hay mucho profano por aqui que intenta averiguar los vistos que se ha descargado por la red...
Una cosa está bien claro, COMEMOS POR LOS OJOS mas que por la boca... me explico el efecto de copperfield tiene un buen montaje de video, esta realizado a varias cámaras con uns buena compenetracion, y es mas hay hasta una postproduccion (esto puedo que no lo sepais pero ya os lo digo yo que soy creativo publicitario)
Nos impacto mucho por la compesacion de todo, música, montaje...
Ese efecto lo hicimos en una obra de teatro y la verdad que una cosa está muy claro, ya puede ser un efecto muy cojonudo pero si no lo ejecutas con una buena iluminación espectacular, buena musica pegadiza, etc, etc, etc... el efecto no es el mismo.
A lo que voy, la gente flipa mas por el montaje en si que por el propio efecto.

Hacer una prueba. Os aconsejo a que veais el video sin sonido... os dareis cuenta de muchas cosas...

(Vaya parrafada...)

Saludos   :Wink:

----------


## karmasmagic

el video ta muy bueno....el secreto es solo pensar un poco mirenlo 2 o 3 veces y lo van a sacar

----------


## magotamarit

> Laser Illusion,(cuerpo partido en 2)Este truco lo hizo David Copperfireld en mexico 5 dias en un auditorio que caben 3000 personas tu crees que pueden ser trucos de camara , cuando 15000 personas lo estan viendo? o a lo mejor las compro a todas ( ja ja)
> 
> Analiza el video y piensa en la anatomia humana y puedes encontrar el truco.yo icluso hasta hice dibujos.
> 
> Lo que si debe de ser costoso no davidmagic?


El efecto lo tienes en un libro dedicado integramente al laser ilusion. Lo vi hace muuchos años.

Si bien no emplea trucos de camara, si que os puedo asegurar que copperfield lo ha retocado digitalmente y le ha metido mas efectos de sonido y luz de los que ves en vivo. Ese efecto en vivo ( lo podeis ver tmb a Steve fearson ) se hace practicamente a oscuras, y posee muchos angulos. Aun asi, David lo hace, y muestra todo su valor.

Un gran efecto, que depende mucho de las condiciones de cada mometo para poder realizarlo.

----------


## magosiul@hotmail.com

Hola  a todos:

Este efecto en realidad no esta a la venta en ninguna tienda legal, ya que David Copperfield compro todos los derechos de este efecto (verdaderamente llamado "Sawed in a half") a Steve Fearson su creador, inclusive en un principio nadie en el mundo podia ejecutarlo ni siquiera el mismo Steve Fearson, pero ahora que el efecto ya ha sido sacado por muchas personas se ha vuelto un efecto común y que lamentablemente gente inexperta publica en sus videos, promoviendo una mayor revelacion de este efecto, este efecto ya se puede realizar , pero aunque no estoy muy seguro, creo que los planos originales no existen , simplemente fueron creados por una persona y son los que mas se asemejan al original. Les recomiendo que no se aventuren a hacer una version casera de este efecto,solamente imaginando como se hace a partir de el video de copperfield, ya que en vez de que sea la bonita ilusion que es, la transformarian a una burla , y promoverian al presentarla que mas gente sepa el secreto de esta gran ilusion, que queda tan bonita en un buen escenario y con buena realizacion.

Magisiulisticos Saludos a todos!

Mago Siul

----------

